
Show HN: Sportageous – A sports media platform for smart sports content - zudizzle
https://www.sportageous.co
======
zudizzle
I've started this sports media platform along with my 2 co-founders after
getting tired of rumours, memes and fake news in sports. Would really
appreciate some thoughts/feedback on the content and the UI/UX as virtually
everything has been in-house as we've continued to grow.

~~~
barlog
ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS

